# TS Bench Competition



## storm-chaser

*Leaderboard Updated December 8th, 5AM*


You can download the latest version of throttlestop here:
ATTN: Choose this exact release, its 9.4.2 Beta
Download ThrottleStop 9.4.2 Beta | TechPowerUp
*we all need to be working from the same benchmark engine version*
To begin, open throttlestop and select TS bench at bottom of your throttle stop application









Please include CPU and MEMORY tabs from CPUz in your sub as well, this will make it easier for me to fill out the leaderboard later on. Please follow a similar layout if possible... so this will be your sub, which will show us peak temps as well









We will do one bench for single core performance and then a second bench to see how well your processor scales with a 20 thread workload. Please mirror all other benchmark options for consistency as in the example result above. So run both tests and then snip your results and submit them w/ OC data, leaderboard to follow. Good Luck Gentlemen!


----------



## mllrkllr88

I'll get on this and run one soon


----------



## storm-chaser

Cmon guys, this is a relatively obscure benchmark, lets try to generate some interest. New benchmark engines are always fun


----------



## JSHamlet234

storm-chaser said:


> Cmon guys, this is a relatively obscure benchmark, lets try to generate some interest. New benchmark engines are always fun


I'll run this when Mrs. JSHamlet234 stops using my bench rig as her TV.


----------



## JSHamlet234




----------



## JSHamlet234

The "mighty mite" dual-core i7-2640M. (3.5/3.3GHz)


----------



## storm-chaser

delete


----------



## Piers

What a fun idea. I've been using this software for over a year on my HTPC (Atom Pentium J5005) and it helps take it to 19W. Will install the exact version required and provide screenshots.


----------



## Arctucas

Default


----------



## mouacyk

Somehow I can't get threads 1-20 to show in same window:









Full CPU clocks: 54/4/3/3/3/3/2/2 49x Cache 0-AVX Offset 1.304v at max load, daily stable.


----------



## storm-chaser

Leaderboard is up guys. I've been awake for well over a day so if you see any errors please PM me and I will fix them. Also if you have any advice on the leaderboard layout, Im all ears. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Piers

A huge shame Ryzen isn't supported, but here's a selection of benchmarks (just for fun as there's no CPU-Z screens and I'm using an older version) from my 15W Atom-powered, J5005-based HTPC (4C/4T). RAM is 2400 MT/s (I think) DDR4 CL16, currently with 2x8GB modules.

It runs very hot, as you can see, peaks at ~1.25V @ 2.6 GHz (all-core speed). Now compare that to my 5900X which under an all-core AVX2 load stays at ~69°C at ~1.17V. I still love the HTPC as it does everything I need it to do (HW decode HEVC, VP9, etc. in Kodi and 4K VP9 on YouTube).


----------



## ducrider

Stock clock I9-10850k. First run. Will close a few things and rerun.


----------

